# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Ellesmere whats your thoughts ?

## Younghunter123

Just wondering what your guys observations are that have hunted Ellesmere for a while . 
Do you think there is as many ducks using the lake as usual? 
Are you getting the same sort of numbers for different hunts you do regarding particular spots with the different weather situations ?
I know there is a lot of variables but just a general observation.
Cheers 
Had a good mob come in over the decoys on the weekend 15 birds most Ive seen commit out there but only had one other single do the same

----------

